# Moving to Spain - Is now a good time?



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello everyone!

First off i would like to apologise if i ask any questions that you must read all the time!
I have had a good read and a search through of all the relevant forums, and will try my best not to ask questions that have been answered on here.

Anyway my name is Ryan and im 23. Im a fully qualified Plumber and gas fitter. Me and my girlfriend (she works at the local RBS Bank) are looking into the possibility of moving away from Blackpool. 
We are looking into both Australia and Spain. 

Now the main question i want to ask is:- Is now the best time to move?
With everything thats going on in the Europe at the moment i understand jobs are hard to come by, but with me and my girlfriend being at a fairly young age would it be a good idea to move now?
This isnt something thats just come on the back of a drunken chat, this is something we are both seriously looking into. I fully appriciate that working in Spain is not going to be any easier than here in the UK, perhaps its would be harder with the language etc, but we are both 100% sick of the UK, and moving away and starting a fresh in a country where everything seems just a touch more happier appeals to us both. We are both aware that learning Spanish is a must - if its just to try and be a bit respectful for the country im moving to, but also for the jobs., but i can only see that happening once we had moved.

Anyway, i once again apologise for ranting on - but any help or further information would be most greatful. Im currently searching on information on where would be the best place to find jobs within Spain - is it advisable to find contracted jobs before we move - sounds like a silly question i know, but i have read of many people just going over!

Thanks for reading, im a bit lost at the moment as to what the next step would be so if you could help - we would both appriciate it


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Forget about finding a job Ryan....you've got the skills (most don't) so do your own thing!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Didn't Steve mention a place recently which was in the main completely British? If he can get his plumbing, etc qualifications converted and recognised??? Might be a start anyway...until they're up to speed on the language etc???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ryan and welcome to the fourm. hhhmmm, I actually think you may, possibly be in with a tiny chance cos in my area they´re laying down gas pipes ready to give spanish homes gas on tap. At the mo (certainly in my area) they use bottled gas. How you would go about it tho, I dont know. I know that the quality standards that you have in the UK (corgi etc) are not applicable or particularly relevant in Spain and of course without the language it wont be easy. As Xtreme says, starting up on your own would probably be the best bet, but that wont be easy without the language skills. BTW, domestic plumbing over here is a sight to behold apparently and follows few rules or logic !!!???????

As for your girlfiend? I wouldnt be hopeful! But who knows??

If I were you two, I´d save up as much money as possible and come out for an extended holiday/fact finding mission and see what happens, maybe rent soemwhere for a couple of months?? As far as possible dont burn your UK bridges, but have a really good look over here and see what you think, make frends with expats, pick their brains and have a really good look at all your options

Jo xxx


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you all for the quick replies.

The main things thats already come across is the language. Its becoming clear that we will both have to have to be upto a decent standard - if this is the case then there are places we can learn in Blackpool.

It may sound silly (sorry!) but is actually writing in Spanish something that is really needed too?


As for the extended holiday, that sounds an excellent idea JoJo. Im presuming you did this, but before you went did you just pick a random place or did you look into a certain area you were looking to move too? Also what did you do whilst you were there, did you look for jobs or housing etc?

Sorry if im seeming a bit intrusive, its just this is quite obviously a life changing thing so we need as much information as possible.

Thanks all!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Thank you all for the quick replies.
> 
> The main things thats already come across is the language. Its becoming clear that we will both have to have to be upto a decent standard - if this is the case then there are places we can learn in Blackpool.
> 
> It may sound silly (sorry!) but is actually writing in Spanish something that is really needed too?


Depending on the job you get, written Spanish of course will be a requirement - but if you are going to attend classes in the UK before coming here, that will be included within the course (or certainly should be). It's great that you're doing some prep work on the language side - what I would say to you though is that although you will have that under your belt (hopefully) by the time you arrive here, there is nothing like living in the actual country to hear and understand how it is spoken (you'll absorb so much more once here) - and you'll be able to pick up the colloquialisms/phraseology that I'm afraid aren't covered by the textbooks. 

Tallulah.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Thank you all for the quick replies.
> 
> The main things thats already come across is the language. Its becoming clear that we will both have to have to be upto a decent standard - if this is the case then there are places we can learn in Blackpool.
> 
> ...


Intrude as much as you like, I´ll just delete you if you get too personal LOL!!!

First the Spanish written thing is important, or least knowing someone who can do it for you cos when I needed a plumber out here, it was an insurance job and to claim, the complaint, the faults and the remedies had to be written in full by the plumber.... mine was english, but had a spanish wife who did it for him. It was two pages long, and had to be detailed, The insurance company wouldnt accept it any other way. Also ordering equipment, pipes, taps.. whatever.. the chances are you´ll need to write out order forms, know what you´re ordering etc.

as for how to decide where??? Well we wanted to be near a good airport that had regualr and cheap links to Gatwick, Malaga ticked that box. We also wanted to be fairly near to Marbella, cos my husband had busienss contacts there.. Marbella was expensive so we literally drew a line between Malaga and Marbella, came inland a bit cos its cheaper and then came out and looked. We ended up in Alhaurin de la torre!!!??

My OH still commutes to the UK to work cos sadly, we moved just as the credit crunch hit and we didnt feel it was the right time to start up a company here or to take his eye off the UK company which is paying our wages, altho he is getting one or two bits and pieces here now and has a company here who want to him to work with them on a couple of projects. He´s an electronic architect, installing multi media systems, hi fi, home cinemas, automated houses, super yachts etc

Jo xxx


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Didn't Steve mention a place recently which was in the main completely British?




Sounds interesting, can you remember where this was?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

RyanBlackpool said:


> Sounds interesting, can you remember where this was?


I'm not sure....Cuenca????? STEVE - ARE YOU IN THE HOUSE????

Tally.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Somewhere around Torrevieja wasn't it?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Orihuela Costa - NOT Cuenca 

To be honest OC is FULL of out-of-work plumbers, tilers, builders, chippies etc etc 
EVERYBODY came because they thought that they would get work "among their own" and everybody found that the guy they were pitching was on the same course a year before! One of the biggest expat builders in the Costa Blanca closed down a few months ago - finished 18 (?) guys. Most of them had been journeymen for 18 months. I met him looking for work on the Costa del Sol. 


I'd say that unless you are FLUENT you have almost zero chances for working for one of the Spanish Corporations. Your qualifications stand for ZERO here and you'd have to go back to college to requalify. With unemployment in the building sector at 80%+ what chance do you really think you have until you are FLUENT? BTW, I saw an application form used by a Spanish multi-national a few weeks ago. A friend of mine who speaks (I think) quite reasonable Spanish was put in a "classroom" with 35 others in exam conditions and given a twelve page application to complete. He knew his written Spanish was not up to that and he just walked up and left as did two Polish guys he spoke to after. Another Spaniard was asked to leave when his mobile rang. (Bet he loved his wife asking him what he wanted for dinner!) 

Your only real chance is self-employment but ....... 

Anyway, as I always say, "You only need one break - I hope you get it" 

BTW Because of the crisis there have been 8,000 applications for 1,200 vacancies in the Guardia this year. There are normally only 3,000. 

Perhaps, soon, someday, somebody will realise just what a mess expatshire is in.


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Orihuela Costa - NOT Cuenca
> 
> To be honest OC is FULL of out-of-work plumbers, tilers, builders, chippies etc etc
> EVERYBODY came because they thought that they would get work "among their own" and everybody found that the guy they were pitching was on the same course a year before! One of the biggest expat builders in the Costa Blanca closed down a few months ago - finished 18 (?) guys. Most of them had been journeymen for 18 months. I met him looking for work on the Costa del Sol.
> ...




Thank you for your honesty 

Basically, the first thing we really need to do is getting to grips with Spanish, and begin learning it. Obviously this is a subjective thing as to how long it will take to pick up, but its clear we will have to learn before we come over.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, subjective and NOT subjunctive - not to mention the imperative!! That's about as much fun as open-heart surgery without the gas. "¡Está tranquilo!.....you'll get there"

Get to grips with the basics in the UK? 2 years perhaps of commitment, night-school, tapes etc Lots of advice, free courses etc at Learning Spanish - Learning Spanish 

That said, I know people who have been here for years who could not buy tootpaste, flour, butter or a kettle from a grocers. That's why the hipers are full of expats and they use the bricos rather than the ferrets!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyway, why would you want to move away - you can take points off the Barcodes next season? 

I've had a soft spot for Blackpool for 45 years - grandmother was from Dixon Rd (President of the Hoteliers Assn) and had another house on Baldwin Grove just up from Bloomfield Road.

Happy Days


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Anyway, why would you want to move away - you can take points off the Barcodes next season?
> 
> I've had a soft spot for Blackpool for 45 years - grandmother was from Dixon Rd (President of the Hoteliers Assn) and had another house on Baldwin Grove just up from Bloomfield Road.
> 
> Happy Days



With you asking "why would you want to move away" im presuming you have not been to Blackpool for number of years?

Its an aweful place to live now, one walk (if you dare) up Central Drive would show you exactly why this is such a terrible place to be. Luckily, i live in Cleveleys, which is just outside, but you can see how its slowly getting like Blackpool. 

I just think that whilst im young, have no ties then why not try to do something to make my life a little more enjoyable.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That sounds very disappointing - in the last 40 years I have probably only been there 4/5 times for rugby league or football games so I can't say I know the place. Spain sounds better!


----------



## RyanBlackpool (Jul 12, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> That sounds very disappointing - in the last 40 years I have probably only been there 4/5 times for rugby league or football games so I can't say I know the place. Spain sounds better!




Its gone rapidly downhill. I can remember just 10 years ago, when it was actually quite nice here. 
Now its just become a rundown skeleton of what it used to be. Every weekend the town is full of stag and hen parties, people stood in dark corners doing things they really shouldnt be doing.

Infact, if you go into the town at the weekend you will be lucky to actually find someone from Blackpool - everyone knows to stay clear.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmm, sounds like 24 Hour Square in Benalmádena - definitely something I'd stay clear of!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve Hall!!! You distinctively argued with me the other day about the man who wanted to be a barber in Spain, you saying that if he moved to a certain part of Fuengirola, it wouldnt matter if his spanish wasnt good!!!!! You dont seem a happy bunny today????????


I know plumbing is different, but at the same time the Gas engineer bit maybe of use, Alhaurin El Grande thru to Coin is having piped gas dug in and spoon the properties in both areas will need to be converted. That was my thinking

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm in a very good mood today - just being realsitic. 

Barber= self-employed, He can employ himself 

Pipe-layer for Ferrovial or whatever = Spanish trained, qualified and unioinised.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was in fact in such a good mood today that I was not even going to mention the Spanish Hoteliers Asstn putting 580,000 FREE rooms out in AUGUST!!! This is unheard of - 1000s of hotels have announced 3x2 offers etc even for August. This is SERIOUS. One half of one million free rooms is an awful lot of surplus in the system, an awful lot of meat on the bone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I'm in a very good mood today - just being realsitic.
> 
> Barber= self-employed, He can employ himself
> 
> Pipe-layer for Ferrovial or whatever = Spanish trained, qualified and unioinised.



Plumber, gas fitter, repairer, boiler/central heating installer = self employed????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That's what I said BUT as you know expatshire is bursting at the water's edge with these guys looking for work!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> That's what I said BUT as you know expatshire is bursting at the water's edge with these guys looking for work!


and thats what I said!! you then changed it!!! and now I´m totally confused!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------

